# New Photos!!



## hoosier (Feb 6, 2008)

here are some new pics of my boy Dek!













please excuse the ugly creature and just focus on the tegu. lol


----------



## jjollie (Feb 6, 2008)

nice looken tegu


----------



## scotty93801 (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking little guy . How old is he .


----------



## DZLife (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, he looks pretty big!


----------



## hoosier (Feb 6, 2008)

Hes 2yrs old and over 3ft. i cant wait till he gets older and bulks up some. he should get to about 10-15lbs and close to 4ft. :twisted: i have seen some though that are longer.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking good bro, he is showing some nice colors!!


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool pictures.


----------



## dorton (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks nice, lets see some body shots too.


----------



## COWHER (Feb 6, 2008)

nice colors bro


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice bro! I was hoping to get home today in a timely manner but got held up...its was 70 F outside!!!!! I wanted to take my guy out too.


----------



## playlboi (Feb 6, 2008)

nice lookin gu.

should get some body shots. that'd be cool


----------



## Aranha (Feb 7, 2008)

Hehe out for a walk are we?  Cute tegu ^^


----------



## hoosier (Feb 7, 2008)

playlboi said:


> nice lookin gu.
> 
> should get some body shots. that'd be cool



commin right up :-D 




next to my cat




and i just thought this one was cool. its his nictating membrane on his eye 8)


----------



## Lexi (Feb 7, 2008)

oh man he looks great!!! he got so big sense the last time i saw him!!!


----------



## playlboi (Feb 7, 2008)

very cool dude.

you're doing a good job on your tegu

and that last picture, way wicked. haha


----------



## hoosier (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! my cat is pretty good sized so you can see a comparison. That last shot was all luck. lol :-D 
I love that lizard! i cant wait for the weather to warm up so i can take him outside and get some more shots like these.
also i had him house trained till the weather got cold. he wouldnt poop in his cage. he waited till he was outside for about 5min and then go! :mrgreen:


----------



## hoosier (Feb 8, 2008)

And thank you Lexi. i need to update my myspace pics so you can see some more up to date pics of him


----------



## Lexi (Feb 8, 2008)

hoosier said:


> And thank you Lexi. i need to update my myspace pics so you can see some more up to date pics of him


yeah you do!! I just updated mine today!


----------



## nat (Feb 8, 2008)

wow its nice and sunny... I can barely remember what the sun looks like in the dead of winter on the west coast  great pics!


----------



## hoosier (Feb 9, 2008)

its cold here but the sun started to come out. i opened all the windows in my living room and took some really nice pics of him today. told you that i was camera crazy. lol ill post them in a bit. :mrgreen:


----------



## hoosier (Feb 9, 2008)

heres the ones i took today:


















SO MANY PICTURES!!! LOL


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice looking tegu, he looks great!!


----------



## hoosier (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you Bobby! he loves just lounging in the sun lol 8)


----------

